# Shakespeares Kittens!



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

*Here's a description of them all AND a video of them 

Okay as you know they was born on Thursday 29th May 2008.

08:33pm

1. Girl - Black and white, with a black nose.

Jinxy

08:59pm

2. Boy - Black and white, mainly white with white tip tail.

Asterix

09:30pm

3. Boy - Black, with white tummy.

Obelix

10:19pm

4. Boy - Brown/ginger? Tabby

Merlot- Pronounced Mer-low

11:08pm

5. Girl - Tortie, black spot on nose, black right eye.

Vixa

11:49pm

6. Girl - Black and white with white socks.

Little Mao- Mao pronounced Mow*

And here's the video
YouTube - They are born!​


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Jade, they are just gorgeous. The Tabby is Red & White by the way*


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Jade, they are just gorgeous. The Tabby is Red & White by the way*


So it's a def tabby? see his batman mask?


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Ah, they're lovely  I'm surprised mum let you pick them up like that, I can't get away with it with Lursa....I get well and truly told off!

Fiona


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Yay - just going to look at video - sounds like you've got a wonderful bundle.
How are they all doing today?

Emily


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Yea, from looking at the vid, he is a Red & White Tabby, he looks like my 3 boys, lol.*


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Emstarz said:


> Yay - just going to look at video - sounds like you've got a wonderful bundle.
> How are they all doing today?
> 
> Emily


They are doing GREAT. Feeding well and look lovely.. lol Elmstar... yeah shes very trusting, which surprised me also, but has made me very happy too. Because like I said in the video, if in future she does need help I can physically help her, without making her angry


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Yea, from looking at the vid, he is a Red & White Tabby, he looks like my 3 boys, lol.*


lol aww bless him ... Jason wants to call him Jim :/

Don't think so some how >.>


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Ahhhhh....
Video is fantastic idea, thanks for doing that for us all - It had me welling up but I'm soppy like that.
Luke is just as soft as all of us about the cat (my husband is but he tries to hide it) it is just lovely to see how you are with her - and she waved to us all - love her 
The white tip is wonderful, they all look a good size and that is a lovely cosy looking nest she has - bet you are thrilled.

Hope there will be lots more vids to follow!

Emily


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> I'm surprised mum let you pick them up like that, I can't get away with it with Lursa....I get well and truly told off!


*Ahhh, thats a shame Fiona. Mine let me do anything with their babies, I think they're glad of the break sometimes, lol. Anja waits til I come to check and sit and watch for a bit, then gets out meows at me as if to say, right you have them for a bit, then goes for some food, the litter tray and a wander around the room. *



> Jason wants to call him Jim :/
> 
> Don't think so some how >.>


*Jim, haha, no Jason, he does'nt look like a Jim*


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Ahhh, thats a shame Fiona. Mine let me do anything with their babies, I think they're glad of the break sometimes, lol. Anja waits til I come to check and sit and watch for a bit, then gets out meows at me as if to say, right you have them for a bit, then goes for some food, the litter tray and a wander around the room. *
> 
> *Jim, haha, no Jason, he does'nt look like a Jim*


LOL he's debating to himself now, saying why doesn't anyone call their cat Jim?!?! Jim is fine 

 that's brothers for you, have to be right and have their way


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Okay tabby is now Ginger Bandit Jim ... no wait now Ginger Ninja Jim ..... omg whats with the Jim? lol bandit and ninja comes from his white "goggles" (thats what the boys are calling it) lol


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Ahhh, thats a shame Fiona. Mine let me do anything with their babies, I think they're glad of the break sometimes, lol. Anja waits til I come to check and sit and watch for a bit, then gets out meows at me as if to say, right you have them for a bit, then goes for some food, the litter tray and a wander around the room. *
> 
> *Jim, haha, no Jason, he does'nt look like a Jim*


Zelda's like that now but at first she would jump up if I picked them up - now she's like 'you have em'!

I like it...
SINSPERIAN GINGER NINJA JIM 
great name but it's over your alloweb 35 letters - ah well - we'll let you get away with it.


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Emstarz said:


> I like it...
> SINSPERIAN GINGER NINJA JIM
> great name but it's over your alloweb 35 letters - ah well - we'll let you get away with it.


LOL

I want a nice name that might link with Shakespeare... like... Einstein ... you know historical great people... Although.. I'm not to sure ... well the one that looks like Zhou (Luke's cat) has to go with a Chinese theme.... like he said Lei (pronounced Lay ) i said no way, maybe Chi... or something LOL


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Ok Tabby has been:

Borat
Deuce Biggalow Ginger Giggalo
Silus
Ali G (Ali ginger)
Morpheus
Teluha
Julian (the king of the lemur's, Madagasca)
Jim (still going)
and
Officially Jim 

This kitten has a bad fate for names lol.... -shoo's Jason from room-


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Here are some great british Authors...

Jane Austin
Emily Bronte - Lol
Charles Dickens
Geoffry Chaucer
William Wordsworth - I think may not be english

or call them...

Hamlet
Romeo & Juliet
or after any of his characters.

Emily


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Emstarz said:


> Here are some great british Authors...
> 
> Jane Austin
> Emily Bronte - Lol
> ...


I was thinking of Shakespearian characters.. but everyone hates it lol although Jason wants to know what is the lepricorn type thing in Midsummer Nights Dream... if anyone knows what he is on about please help 

Edit: Midsummer Nights Dream characters Jason likes is Puck and Oberon. I like them two AND Demetrius and Theseus, tell me what you think..


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great video,,,beautiful kittens and mum,,,,,,,,,well done,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Puck is the naughty fairy and there is...
Titania
Lysander
Hermia
Helena
Egeus
Hippolyta - great if you have a greedy guts 
Snug - ahhhh like this
Philostrate
Peaseblossom
Cobweb
Mote 
Mustardseed

Emily


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Emstarz said:


> Puck is the naughty fairy and there is...
> Titania
> Lysander
> Hermia
> ...


Yeah we are looking at Shakespearian characters from various plays and we like:

Boys:

Puck
Demetrius
Theseus
Oberon (Jason chose)
Mercutio
Balthasar (both like, Jason chose)
Cassius (Jason thought of from Cassius Clay)
Marcus Andronicus (Jason choice >.>)
Chiron

Girls:
Tamora
Lavinia

Thats all I can think of


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Or tabby as hes a RED and white tab, Jason thought of Merlot (pronounced merlow) after the Red Wine.


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Sinspearian said:


> Boys:
> Mercutio


That's loads to be going on though...

I love Mercutio - such a cool character esp in film 'young hearts, run free'

hehehe


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great video, mum and kittens look wonderful, kittens are so cute, thanks for sharing that with us


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Poor little lad, haha. What about just calling him Red, lol*


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Lovely kittens congratulations!


----------



## nickiniknik (May 18, 2008)

AWWWWWW .... they r sooooooooooo gorgeous,Millie let me pick hers up straight away mind u she had no choice as she had them under the bed we had to get them out but she has been such a gr8 mum.... the kids have named the kits Mohammed < grey and black with an M on his forehead like mum> japinder< black with white tash (girl)> sinitta< black girl with few grey hairs> rahj< black boy>......... thats teenagers 4 u !!!!! lol :


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

nickiniknik said:


> AWWWWWW .... they r sooooooooooo gorgeous,Millie let me pick hers up straight away mind u she had no choice as she had them under the bed we had to get them out but she has been such a gr8 mum.... the kids have named the kits Mohammed < grey and black with an M on his forehead like mum> japinder< black with white tash (girl)> sinitta< black girl with few grey hairs> rahj< black boy>......... thats teenagers 4 u !!!!! lol :


Lol nice names. Obvious as to what sort of names they are  Although very pretty ^.^

Well Ive spoiled Shakespeare, shes had TWO tins of Tuna, and Ive given her some of those Whiskers Nutrition biscuits, and she has some food with gravy. As I got it at the local shop, because town is closed I couldn't get treat bars or kitten food for her, so I will get it tomorrow, but she is loving the tuna


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

She deserves it, she has been very busy lately!!


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Lynsey said:


> She deserves it, she has been very busy lately!!


Yeah all of the family is shocked, we all thought 3 kittens... MAYBE 4.... but 6?!!??!? I say good on her


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Wait till they start running around, I have 4 and they sound like mini elephants goodness know what 6 will sound like!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, we have 6, 6 week old kittens running about here, you have to keep your eyes to the floor lol, so not to step on any Just wait Jade, the best is yet to come, hehe*


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Haha, we have 6, 6 week old kittens running about here, you have to keep your eyes to the floor lol, so not to step on any Just wait Jade, the best is yet to come, hehe*


LOL maybe it might teach me some dancing  Left step here.... foot slide there... I can imagine it now swerving in and out of kittens


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahahaha, *


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Sinspearian said:


> LOL maybe it might teach me some dancing  Left step here.... foot slide there... I can imagine it now swerving in and out of kittens


Great Idea!!!
I hope to see you demonstrating it on Britain's got Talent next year - pmsl


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Emstarz said:


> Great Idea!!!
> I hope to see you demonstrating it on Britain's got Talent next year - pmsl


LOL you do NOT want to see my dancing, even with help of kittens 

pmsl? >.>; I used to know what that meant


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Great Idea!!!
> I hope to see you demonstrating it on Britain's got Talent next year - pmsl


*Now that would be something to see, hehe*


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Now that would be something to see, hehe*


 I have two left feet


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

You do have to learn how to 'foot slide' with kits underfoot tho don't you. I got it down to a tea, but its easier in socks or stockings rather than shoes, lol


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> You do have to learn how to 'foot slide' with kits underfoot tho don't you. I got it down to a tea, but its easier in socks or stockings rather than shoes, lol


 Thanks for the tip! i will sure remember that


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*We should all enter.....we could call ourselves the PetForum kitten dance team*


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Right that's it - I'll be in training it about 2/3wks time I guess??

I think and I could be wrong PMSL = Pi**ing myself laughing - I may be wrong but that's what I read!

Emily


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *We should all enter.....we could call ourselves the PetForum kitten dance team*


LOL

We are the PFKDT 

And the kittens can be our Mascots


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Who wants to sew up the little stripey outfits and leggings then? pmsl


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Who wants to sew up the little stripey outfits and leggings then? pmsl


-points to Wendy-

<.<


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> -points to Wendy-


*Oh Thanks for that Jade*


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Shall we dance to..................'What's New Pussy Cat?'? or maybe 'Save your Kitties for me?'


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ah, hahahaha
What about save all your kitties for me, lol*


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Shall we dance to..................'What's New Pussy Cat?'? or maybe 'Save your Kitties for me?'


OR Puss'n'Boots by Adam and the Ants


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Sinspearian said:


> OR Puss'n'Boots by Adam and the Ants


Cool for Cats
Cat Scratch Fever
Cats in the Cradle
Oh I can't decide should be by Cat Stevens though....LOL


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oooo, I love Adam Ant, lol..... shows my age, lol*


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Oooo, I love Adam Ant, lol..... shows my age, lol*


I love Stand and Deliver but heard it as a cover - think he was famous around the time I was born? 

Emily


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Oooo, I love Adam Ant, lol..... shows my age, lol*


Lol I still can't believe your age, you sounded.... like my age on the phone, your lingo and how you spoke 

(I'm 21 years young )

But my dad loves Adam Ant, so I grew up with it


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, Thanks, I can't beleive my age sometimes either, I don't feel much different than when I was 18, apart from the odd ache & pain*


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Sinspearian said:


> (I'm 21 years young )


I'm older than you then.
I still feel about 16-18 too.

Emily


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

they are smashing! i want one


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

and, they're huge!


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> and, they're huge!


I thought they were big too - she must've gone late then?


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Emstarz said:


> I love Stand and Deliver but heard it as a cover - think he was famous around the time I was born?
> 
> Emily


Oh shut up Ems you're making me feel ancient now. He was my heart throb. We used to go out as teenagers with a white stripe of liquid paper painted over our noses, head bands and feather earrings  When we washed the liquid paper off we all had a red rash across the top of our noses  I even nicked a pair of his drumsticks from his show at King George's Hall, Blackburn, pmsl


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

I saw Adam and the ants live in Bristol about year 1982 - obviously was in a crib at the time LOL.


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Oh shut up Ems you're making me feel ancient now. He was my heart throb. We used to go out as teenagers with a white stripe of 1liquid paper painted over our noses, head bands and feather earrings  When we washed the liquid paper off we all had a red rash across the top of our noses  I even nicked a pair of his drumsticks from his show at King George's Hall, Blackburn, pmsl


Now I wasn't the one who said my Dad listened to them - my parents were too old to be his fans....

What is liquid paper?
Wish I had been around to be one of his fans actually - romantic era looked cool!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, we used to do the white stripe thing too*


----------



## nickiniknik (May 18, 2008)

Hi Guys....... Adam and the Ants were one of my fav bands....... school discos and everyone wud stand and do the 'dance' lmao ...... the good ole days !!!! lol


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hi Nick Haha, those were the days eh, lol. We should open an Adam Ant thread, would it go in the insects part of the forum do you think, lol*


----------



## nickiniknik (May 18, 2008)

Lmao now that wud be interesting lol lol Mmmmmmmmm........... insects ?????.... or..........crazy cat people on the loose !!!!!!!!!! pmsl


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> or..........crazy cat people on the loose !!!!!!!!!! pmsl


*Haha, yea thats probably more like it*


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> they are smashing! i want one


LOL which one is your fav?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I'll have one of the Black & white, lol*


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Anyway people I'm going to log now, Want to watch a film and feed Shakey again. So If I'm not on later, night to all and speak to you tomorrow 

Jade XxX


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *I'll have one of the Black & white, lol*


Boy or Girl? >.>

Spot on nose or no spot?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Spot on nose, lol. I think they look so cute

Enjoy your film, nite, nite *


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Spot on nose, lol. I think they look so cute
> 
> Enjoy your film, nite, nite *


lol she's yours! 

Joking...

Thanks hun night night Xx


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Sinspearian said:


> LOL which one is your fav?


not sure yet.....


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> lol she's yours!
> 
> Joking...
> 
> ...


*Haha, how are the Shakey family today Jade ?*


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Haha, how are the Shakey family today Jade ?*


They are GREAT shes had a little rest from them and spent time with us and is now with kittens again. I've updated first post with kittens names, well after I post this I will lol... so tell me what you think :3


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Great, glad all is going well with them all Make sure you give them plenty of cuddles from me, lol*


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Great, glad all is going well with them all Make sure you give them plenty of cuddles from me, lol*


They've been getting a lot of Wendy Eskimo kisses


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hehe,  Silly I know, but I feel a little bond with them*


----------



## allycatt (May 28, 2008)

congratulations, glad all went ok,


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hehe,  Silly I know, but I feel a little bond with them*


LOL so you should, you helped me with them, heard them get born and you've heard their random little squeaks lol


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

allycatt said:


> congratulations, glad all went ok,


Thank you


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> LOL so you should, you helped me with them, heard them get born and you've heard their random little squeaks lol


*Hehe wheres these names them woman ? lol*


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hehe wheres these names them woman ? lol*


Go to the first page, I've updated my very first post on this thread have a look


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oh, duh, stupid me, lol. *


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Good names, I like them*


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Great names - I don't know how I'd ever name six!!
Me and OH never agree he doesn't like Sola or Luna but they're mine and my names - he named Zelda and Link - so fair's fair!


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Good names, I like them*


you sure? lol the one you like is Jinxy 

Luke chose Asterix and Obelix >.>


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Emstarz said:


> Great names - I don't know how I'd ever name six!!
> Me and OH never agree he doesn't like Sola or Luna but they're mine and my names - he named Zelda and Link - so fair's fair!


LOL by the 2nd kitten we struggled so we google'd cat names and picked the ones we liked


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> you sure? lol the one you like is Jinxy


*Yea, they're fab, lol.*


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Sinspearian said:


> LOL by the 2nd kitten we struggled so we google'd cat names and picked the ones we liked


Great choices then - google is such a handy thing


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*How are the Shakey family today Jade ?*


----------

